# التسبحه الكيهكية .. نيافة الأنبا يؤانس



## bahaa_06 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

​ 
*تسبحة كيهك لنيافة الانبا يوانس *​ 

*



*​ 


*1- المقدمة وتين ثينو*​ 



*2- الهوس الكيهكى*​ 



*3- مديحة " اجيوس اوثيئوس "*​ 



*4- الهوس الاول*​ 



*5- مديحة " قال الرب لموسى "*​ 



*6- لحن "شيرى نى ماريا "*​ 

*7- دعيتى ام الله *​





*8- شاشف انسوب امينى*​ 



*9- مديحة " يا م ر ى م "*​ 



*10- مديحة " يا ابنة داود "*​ 



*11- مديحة " امدح فى البتول "*​ 



*12- عظة عن " مستويات التسبيح "*​ 



*13- الهوس الثانى*​ 



*14- ابصالية " قلبى ولسانى "*​ 



*15- مديحة " فلنرتل مع داود "*​ 



*16- الهوس الثالث*​ 



*17- مديحة " الله الازلى "*​ 



*18- لحن تينين*​ 



*19- نتبعك بكل قلوبنا*​ 



*20- المجمع*​ 



*21- مديحة " القديسين مكسيموس ودوماديوس"*​ 



*22- ذكصولوجيات شهر كيهك*​ 



*23- الهوس الرابع*​ 



*24- مديحة " العليقة"*​ 



*25- مديحة " انا افتح فاى بكرامتها "*​ 



*26- مديحة " ابدى باسم الرب يسوع "*​ 



*27- ثيؤطوكية الجمعة*​ 



*مدائح و ثيؤطوكية بكنيسة السيدة العذراء مريم بارض الجولف *​ 



*28- مديحة " امدح عذراء وبتول "*​ 



*29- مديحة " افتح فاى بالتسبيح "*​ 



*30- لحن ليبون *​ 



*31- ثيؤطوكية الاحد يتخللها التفاسير الخاصة بشهر كيهك*​ 



*32- تى اوى انهيكانوس*​ 



*33- مراحمك يا الهى*​ 



*34- مقتطفات من القداس الالهى*​ 



*35- ترنيمة " يا مريم البكر "*

*للناس اللى اشتكت من الروابط *
تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس
mp3
على 6 اجزاء


الجزء 1
الجزء 2
الجزء 3
الجزء 4
الجزء 5
الجزء 6





 بعد اذن استاذ بهاء 
ده لينك التسبحة الكيهكية لعام 2010 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tpz7zafy3k4ido2 ​


----------



## Aksios (28 نوفمبر 2008)

تمام جدا 

:big29::big29:

كل سنة و انت طيب​


----------



## bahaa_06 (29 نوفمبر 2008)

++ربنا موجود++ قال:


> تمام جدا ​
> 
> 
> :big29::big29:​
> ...


*كل سنة و انت كمان .. والجميع طيبون*
*شكرا ليك جــــــــــــــــــــدا*​*بهاء*​


----------



## ramynasr (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الف مليون شكرا


----------



## Coptic MarMar (30 نوفمبر 2008)

*بجد بجد ربنا يعووووووووضك يا بهاء 

نيافة الانبا يؤأنس صوته رااااااااااااااااائع فى التسبحة 

شكرا ليييييك جدا يا بهاء ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

ramynasr قال:


> الف مليون شكرا


:give_rose *شكرا ليك جــــــــــــــــــــدا:give_rose*
*بهاء*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (30 نوفمبر 2008)

marmar_maroo قال:


> *بجد بجد ربنا يعووووووووضك يا بهاء ​*
> 
> *نيافة الانبا يؤأنس صوته رااااااااااااااااائع فى التسبحة *​
> 
> *شكرا ليييييك جدا يا بهاء *​


 :give_rose *شكرا لردك الرائع ومحبتك الغامة .. صلى لاجلى :give_rose*

*بهاء*​


----------



## ramynasr (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ممكن لو سمحتم انا نزلت من 1 الى 21 بنجاح بس 22الى35 مش عايز يتحمل خالص من الباين ان فى خطر فى الموقع المرفوع عليه 
ممكن الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


----------



## bahaa_06 (2 ديسمبر 2008)

ramynasr قال:


> ممكن لو سمحتم انا نزلت من 1 الى 21 بنجاح بس 22الى35 مش عايز يتحمل خالص من الباين ان فى خطر فى الموقع المرفوع عليه
> ممكن الحل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ظ


 أسف .. ساحاول اصلاحه ...


----------



## maro.s (4 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك بجد فوق الرائع


----------



## الانبا ونس (4 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا والرب يبارك مجهودك وخدمتك شكرا جدا يسوع ينور قلبك ​*


----------



## bahaa_06 (4 ديسمبر 2008)

maro.s قال:


> ربنا يباركك ويفرح قلبك بجد فوق الرائع


*شكرا ليك ربنا يقبل منك ويبارك فى حياتك*


----------



## geko_1990 (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*متشكر جداااااااا بس في مشكلة من اول 22 الرابط إيرور يا ريت تكمل عمل محبتك وتعيد رفعهم و رجاء محبة علي أي حاجة تاني غير الميديا فاير*:t25:


----------



## peter makram (7 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىىى
*


----------



## minahanyfakhry (7 ديسمبر 2008)

متشكر جداااااااا بس في مشكلة من اول 22 الرابط إيرور يا ريت تكمل عمل محبتك وتعيد رفعهم و رجاء محبة علي أي حاجة تاني غير الميديا فاير


----------



## bahaa_06 (8 ديسمبر 2008)

*اشكر مرور الجميع* 

*:download:قصائد من تاليف العبد الضعيف:download:*​
*:new5:* *كما كنت مع يوسف زمان .. قصيده جديده من تأليفى .. *
*:new5:عمياء لا ترى .. انا مثلها .. قصيده من تأليفى*
*:new5:شئ غريب فىّ؟؟؟*
*:new5: سيدى اخدعك أم اخدع نفسى ؟؟ ..فصيده من تأليفى طازه الطازه . *​


----------



## cacohit (9 ديسمبر 2008)

bahaa_06 قال:


> أسف .. ساحاول اصلاحه ...



فييييييييييييين باقي الروابط


----------



## boja (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*دول مش شغالين ياريت التعديل
وربنا يعوضك

22- ذكصولوجيات شهر كيهك
23- الهوس الرابع
24- مديحة " العليقة"
25- مديحة " انا افتح فاى بكرامتها "
26- مديحة " ابدى باسم الرب يسوع "
27- ثيؤطوكية الجمعة​*


----------



## الوداعة (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراً جداً يا بهاء على تعب محبتك ، و يسوع يعوضك *










​


----------



## cacohit (11 ديسمبر 2008)

[b]شكرا علي الموضوع الجامد ده بس ياريت باقي الروابط من 22 تترفع تاني لانها لا تعمل [/b]


----------



## cacohit (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا علي الموضوع الجامد ده بس ياريت باقي الروابط من 22 تترفع تاني لانها لا تعمل*


----------



## Aksios (11 ديسمبر 2008)

boja قال:


> *دول مش شغالين ياريت التعديل​*
> 
> *وربنا يعوضك*​
> *22- ذكصولوجيات شهر كيهك*
> ...


 


cacohit قال:


> فييييييييييييين باقي الروابط


 


geko_1990 قال:


> *متشكر جداااااااا بس في مشكلة من اول 22 الرابط إيرور يا ريت تكمل عمل محبتك وتعيد رفعهم و رجاء محبة علي أي حاجة تاني غير الميديا فاير*:t25:


 



cacohit قال:


> *شكرا علي الموضوع الجامد ده بس ياريت باقي الروابط من 22 تترفع تاني لانها لا تعمل*


 
انا عندى التسبحة كاملة يا جماعة للانبا يؤنس Mp3
على ست اجزاء فقط
سيتم رفعهم و وضع روابطهم
انتظروا
سلام و نعمة​


----------



## Aksios (12 ديسمبر 2008)

تسبحة كيهك للانبا يؤنس
mp3
على 6 اجزاء​ 
الجزء 1
الجزء 2
الجزء 3
الجزء 4
الجزء 5
الجزء 6​


----------



## twety (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا كتير لتعبك*

*ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*

*كل سنه وانت طيب *


----------



## bahaa_06 (12 ديسمبر 2008)

*معلش ادى لينكات تانية يارب تنفعكم*
*تسبحه كيهك لنيافه الحبر الجليل الانبا يؤانس سكرتير البابا*
الجزء الاول
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75375095/ abc5b581/ k1_online. html
الجزء الثانى 
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75377145/ b5a06970/ k2_online. html
الجزء الثالث
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75380021/ fad2cfb0/ k3_online. html
الجزء الرابع
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75383124/ 99cffee6/ k4_online. html
الجزء الخامس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75385402/ 613aa466/ k5_online. html
الجزء السادس
http://www.4shared. com/file/ 75387398/ ff6b283f/ k6_online. html
اذكرونى فى صلاتكم​ 
كلمة السر
minaosama​


----------



## kalabala (12 ديسمبر 2008)

thx alot for this greart effort


----------



## kalabala (12 ديسمبر 2008)

iask u to renew the link of al3oleka


----------



## mena_king (12 ديسمبر 2008)

thx gdan


----------



## mena_king (12 ديسمبر 2008)

thx gdan


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*التسبحه الكيهكية بصوت البابا كيلس السادس*​ 


​ 
*للتحميل*​ 


​


----------



## bahaa_06 (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*بعض القصائد من تأليف العبد الضعيف لمن يحب ان يقرأها:*
1- *شئ غريب فىّ؟؟؟*
2- *عمياء لا ترى .. انا مثلها .. قصيده من تأليفى*

3- *كما كنت مع يوسف زمان ..*
4- *قصيدة .. سيدى اخدعك أم اخدع نفسى؟*
5- *احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى*
6- *عندما يستر الظلام ولا تجد نور*
7- *ايها الكرام .. اقبلنى أجير *


----------



## kalabala (15 ديسمبر 2008)

eh dah ana  3ayza el3oleka


----------



## bahaa_06 (16 ديسمبر 2008)

تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ،
فيديو وصوت 
للانبا يؤانس 
من كنيسة الزيتون كامله ،
التي اذيعت مباشرة يوم الخميس
11-12-2008
6 ساعات 

​








أولا : التسبحة صــوت
النوع:wma
المساحه:44ميجا


للتحميل .....



*أضغط هنا
*
*



*

*ثانيا : القداس فيديو *

تقريبا الجزء 60 MB 

الجزء الاول 









*أضغط هنا*​*



*

*الجزء الثاني*​





​*​*



*أضغط هنا*
​*



*

*ثالثا : القداس صوت 

تقريبا 10 MB *
*نوعه WMA *





*أضغط هنا*

*



*​


----------



## mido_alex (17 ديسمبر 2008)

جميلة .. تسلم أيدك يا بهاء باشا


----------



## ragyroro (17 ديسمبر 2008)

ربنا يبارك في حياتك ويعطيك نعمة عوضاً عن نعمة

الروابط 1،2،3،4،5،6 ممتازة لكن الروابط الأخرى من رقم 22 للآخر لاتعمل

عموماً شكراً على تعبك ومحبتك

أخيك
راجي


----------



## TOMAS852456 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة و انت كمان .. والجميع طيبون
شكرا ليك جــــــــــــــــــــدا:94::94::94::t4::big29::big29::big29::big29::big29:


----------



## الامير الحزين (23 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا على المجهود الرائع
ربنا يبارك حياتك
منتظرين الجديد وكل يوم فى مزيد
شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا
*​


----------



## bahaa_06 (24 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكر محبتكم جميعا
*********************************
*:download:قصائد من تاليف العبد الضعيف:download:*​



*:new5: **كما كنت مع يوسف زمان .. قصيده جديده من تأليفى .. *
*:new5:**عمياء لا ترى .. انا مثلها .. قصيده من تأليفى*
*:new5:**شئ غريب فىّ؟؟؟*
*:new5: **سيدى اخدعك أم اخدع نفسى ؟؟ ..فصيده من تأليفى طازه الطازه .*
*:new5:**احبك سيدى .. قصيده .. يترنم بها قلبى وعقلى*
*:new5:**عندما يستر الظلام ولا تجد النور*
:new5: *كل شئ يزول ..(قصيده)*
:new5: *ايها الكرام .. اقبلنى أجير *​


----------



## rasha87 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين بس ممكن اسال اذا كان فى نسخة مكتوبة للتسبحة الكيهيكية وربنا يعوض تعبكم


----------



## bahaa_06 (27 ديسمبر 2008)

rasha87 قال:


> كل سنة وانتم طيبين بس ممكن اسال اذا كان فى نسخة مكتوبة للتسبحة الكيهيكية وربنا يعوض تعبكم


 اسف مش عندى بس ممكن تحطها فى طلبات الألحان


----------



## beshosafwat (2 يناير 2009)

bahaa_06 قال:


> تسبحة كيهك والقداس ايضا ،
> فيديو وصوت
> للانبا يؤانس
> من كنيسة الزيتون كامله ،
> ...



بجد بجد ميرسي ليك كتير انا كنت بدور عليها وشكرا ليك كتيييييييييييييييييييييييير


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرا ليك ولتعبك​*


----------



## maro.s (2 يناير 2009)

بجد بجد يا Bahaa  انا مش عارفة اشكرك ازاى لأنى بجد كنت بدور على قداس للأنبا يوأنس فيديو 

بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك خير وبركة العدرا تكون معاك

ميرسييييييييييييييي لك


----------



## المزاحم (5 يناير 2009)

شكرا اخونا جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## إيهاب ظريف (9 يناير 2009)

انا بشكرك علي تعبك الكبير دا


----------



## rasha87 (12 يناير 2009)

كل سنة وانتم طيبين وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم وشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا على التسبحة


----------



## pino_m (18 فبراير 2009)

الف شكر وربنا يعوضك بس يا ريت حد يجيب لي التسبح فيديو انا نفسي احملها وربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك يا بهاء
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## milinza (4 يناير 2010)

شكرا جدا ليك بجد ربنا يعوض تعبك محبتك اللينكات الويف ال 6 شغالين بس للاسف مش بجودة المدايح المنفصلة فنرجو تعديل اللينكات من 22 علشان الجودة واقتناء المجموعة بجد معلش هانتعبك ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## milinza (4 يناير 2010)

بعد اذن بهاء صاحب الموضوع انا لقيت باقى اللينكات شغالة ورفعتها للى عايزها 
ذكصولوجيات شهر كيهك

تم حذف اللينكات لانها لاتعمل 
سلام ونعمة


----------



## milinza (4 يناير 2010)

سورى يا جماعة اللينكات مشتغلتش بس عموما معرفش ينفع ولا لا انا هحطلكوا الموقع اللى لقيت عليه الموضوع باللينكات الكاملة بعد اذن المنتدى وصاحب الموضوع الاصلى الموقع هو    http://www.vb.rabelmagd.com/showthread.php?t=21800


----------



## ناصركحول (26 ديسمبر 2010)

التسبيح جميلة كل سنة وانتم طيبين


----------



## elliano (9 ديسمبر 2011)

*ممكن  التسبحة الكيهكية للانبا يوانس 2010 فيديو *

*و ممكن الابصلموديه الكيهكيه بور بوينت قبطى و عربى *

*ربنا يعوضكم صلو لاجلى*


----------

